# Nerite snails over-hyped?



## JohnLW (Oct 9, 2013)

I am using PPS fertilization and DIY Co2 in my 20 gallon tetra tank. I have rewired my 55W compact Flourescent light to output 40W and reduced the photo period to 7 hours per day. The plants are growing well and the fish seem happy. The older leaves of my crypts, swords and vallisneria continue to grow hair algae. My Otos and the pond snails that came with the plants don't touch it. I had read that Nerite snails would clear it up and bought 5 zebra nerites that are maybe a little less than a half inch across their shell. They have been spending all of their time on the glass and gravel which I keep clean. Even when I place them on a leaf with lots of algae they immediately move down to the gravel. It would seem that they are destined to starve. There were no plants in the LFS tank they were sold from. Maybe they are just accustomed to feeding off of the bottom? Would I have better luck with a different type of Nerite? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think they are over-hyped, but I never understood buying one thing to take care of another. Great to have Nerites but they must not eat the type of algae you have.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nerites don't seem to particularly like being on leaves. Mine crawl on the substrate, the walls, and the sticks, but I hardly ever see them on plants.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Nerites do not eat black hair algae as far as i know. Very few things eat black hair algae - True siamese algae eaters, american flag fish, flying fox, garra - you'd have to look them up for the complete list as I don't remember them all.


----------



## JohnLW (Oct 9, 2013)

I probably misnamed the algae I am fighting. It is very green and fuzzy. Looking through the photos in the 3 links in the Algae Internet Resource Guide in the gatekeeper sticky on this forum, the closest match is Green Beard Algae. As the write-up says, it is soft, slippery and doesn't want to come off with gentle rubbing. Interesting that the article also says: _The best way to control this algae is with the Neritina sp Zebra snail that will eridicate it._ I guess my zebra Nerites didn't read that ).


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep mine mostly so I don't have to clean the glass. I'm lazy.


----------

